# 1900 ford frost plug block heater



## steve kieler (Feb 7, 2019)

I'm really struggling trying to find correct heater for my block. 3 cylinder diesel.
recess is 1.750" but body of heater that elemental comes out of needs to be like 37mm or about 1 7/16". The part that goes into the block w/O ring. New Holland part #86575174 is not correct. Anybody got anything for me??? I need to get my girl up and running. 
THANKS!!!!!


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

Steve, did you ever think of using an inline heater in the lower rad hose? Mine works very well on my Perkins diesel. PJ


----------



## steve kieler (Feb 7, 2019)

Yes but I still need to find the correct frost plug as I had to tear old heater out by destroying w/screw driver. Know a good source of frost plugs (-;


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm looking, but they seem to be like hens teeth!!! Have you tried NAPA ? They have all sorts of frost / freeze plugs as well as block heaters. Should talk to them about the sizes you need. They may be able to find something for you. It's a Shibaura 1.4 liter diesel engine correct?


----------



## steve kieler (Feb 7, 2019)

pogobill said:


> I'm looking, but they seem to be like hens teeth!!! Have you tried NAPA ? They have all sorts of frost / freeze plugs as well as block heaters. Should talk to them about the sizes you need. They may be able to find something for you. It's a Shibaura 1.4 liter diesel engine correct?


LEM853


----------



## steve kieler (Feb 7, 2019)

steve kieler said:


> LEM853


Engin model


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Part #3 in
https://partstore.agriculture.newho...2de013dd&sl=EN&currency=#epc::mr49094ar361195

so, it has the CNH number 47748684 (or SBA064100045), and is 45 mm in nominal diameter.

Searching Internet for 47748684 (or SBA064100045) gives, for instance:
https://www.messicks.com/part/47748684/plug-expansion

so, it is of dish type. If original part price does not taste right, search for core plug dish type 45 mm.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

https://www.napaonline.com/en/p/KAT30505

Maybe?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Kat's is the main source of frost plug heaters. http://www.fivestarmanufacturing.com/guides then download the catalog.

Most of the 1900 series use a 40 mm plug in the head and a 45 mm freeze plug in the block.


----------

